# Best Virus Scanner



## pcspecialist

What do you guys think the best virus scanner is? I am currently using AVG Free Adition.


----------



## TheChef

Free or Costly? I believe most people think Norton's pretty darn good.


----------



## pcspecialist

*AntiVir*

I don't like norton because it uses too many resources; thus the reason why I don't use it. But I like AntiVir. That's a decent (free) anti-virus program. I don't know the exact link as to where you can download it at, but I'm pretty sure that Google or some search engine will be able to find it for you.


----------



## kmvan0

I've tried AVG, AntiVir and Panda Antivirus.  Right now, i'm using Norton Personal Firewall & Antivirus 2004.  Got the package cheap off eBay.

With Norton, I have had NO viruses at all (last 6 months).  The only signs I have had of a virus are the reports I occasionally get of a trojan/backdoor that had been stopped before it attacked.  With my old scanners, I would get from 1-5 virus detections a week average (highest was 19 threatening ones and that was with AVG).

Anyway, Norton may use more resources and have a price, but it is the best damn anti-virus software out there.  No matter what the sad/cheap people who CLAIM to have "used" it say.


Note:  Its stability is the only drawback.  If the system is not shut down properly or you have a field day with your system setting, it occasionally refuses to start up.  But it's easily fixed.



Just my 2 cents...


----------



## ZER0X

Yes if your willing to spend money get something like *Norton Antivirus 2004*, but cost free then get *AVG*


----------



## Praetor

SAV/NAV Corporate/Enterprise kicks ass (including the cute and pretty NAV 2K4/2K5)


----------



## aqsg72

I too use SAV, which has always served me well; clean interface, have had no signs of viruses running, and it just works 

But I hear some very very good things about NOD32 and Kaspersky AV suites, but have never tried them personally .

http://www.symantec.com/
http://www.nod32.com/
http://www.kaspersky.com/


----------



## cykx

AVG Free and I havent seen a virus in months, before I had a virus weekly atleast.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Avast!!!*

Avast is my personal choice. It's a Czech program for free and with some great features. Thanks and go to www.avast.com

JAN


----------



## dansilva

well i use pc-cillin 2004 i never had no problems with it beside it updates u automatically. what i found that with norton is it uses alot resources and slows ur computer down,i experienced it so i went with trendo micro pc-cillin 2004 it's great.


----------



## Krokodil Gena

Myself, I'd stick with AVG... especially while it's still free. I heard that, once enough of us use it, they will make it subscription only. They seem to keep their database as up-to-date as anyone.


----------



## GigaBytez5

Norton Sux, Go SpyBot S&D all the way! Ad-Aware works GREAT for AdWare removal!


----------



## BlaBli

*Avg Ruuuuullllllsssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i use avg 6 and i just love it...
small simple and works!!!!

i tried their version 7 but it has to b configured as the mail account pop3 server (127.0.0.1) and i just hate that... it doesnt work with my antispam app that use the same thing hehehehehe


go for avg... its great!


----------



## Praetor

> Norton Sux, Go SpyBot S&D all the way! Ad-Aware works GREAT for AdWare removal!


It doesnt help -- Computer guy -- that you missed out on a couple things,
1. While Norton makes a crapload of products, for better or worse, none of them are dedicated antispyware tools like Spybot and thus the implied comparison is meaningless

2. "Go Spybot S&D all the way!" but "Ad-Aware works GREAT...." -- obviously not great enough.

3. You've said that norton's products suck yet fail to provide a reason for it ... oh lemme guess "it uses too many system resources" or "it slows down your computer" right? Have a look at the following .. and this is the uber resource and system intensive Corporate Edition version too complete with components of the security suite.


At the end of the day, it helps your credibility if you avoid blanket statements.


----------



## Maurik

I'm using avast at the moment... it updates frequently and its easy to configure, goes a bit over the top when it finds a virus tho(like a woman calling "virus detected, virus detected" etc etc, and a big nuclear radiation sign popping up, and the a message box comes up saying "there's no need to panic" -- sheesh!.... I used to use AVG but it's really annoying and cant detect or get rid of some virii/viruses (open 4 discussion)....


----------



## harrisonb

i also use PC cillin - its very good

and i like its automatic updates.

They are always very very quick.


----------



## superflysmith

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Avast is my personal choice. It's a Czech program for free and with some great features. Thanks and go to www.avast.com
> 
> JAN



That's my choice as well.


----------



## kevinc

I use Norton, but of course would love something free! Is Avast as up to date as Norton when it comes to newer viruses??


----------



## Praetor

> Is Avast as up to date as Norton when it comes to newer viruses??


Indeedy almost all AV solutions are about on par as far as regular updates go. I dont know if Avast (or anything other than Norton/Symantec) provides perimeter defence updates (i.e., 30-40 updates per day) but for mopst people thats not a concern


----------



## Verrona

The best has 2 be Norton Internet Security. Most standard virsus scanners update their database every 30 days. However Norton internet security updates everyday!!

It's worth the money...every last penny!!


----------



## Praetor

> The best has 2 be Norton Internet Security


1. There isnt a 'best' (for better or worse)
2. NIS is more oriented for IDS and Firewalling rather than dedicated virusscanning 



> Most standard virsus scanners update their database every 30 days


Closer to once a week -- same as norton (for automatic updates).


----------



## smitherz

i used top be an AVG fan until it started making up viruses on my comp. i like Sophos virus scan although norton isnt bad but very resource hungry.

smitherz


----------



## Sophocles

Sophos is in my opinion the very best there is, they have something like 17,000 more definitions in their library than Norton's does. It saved my bacon a couple of times with viruses that Norton's completely missed but alas they don't sell single user licenses, it's only sold to corporations. Fortuanately they offer a free trial.


----------



## Wamphyri

*Windows XP x64*

Is anyone running this os? I'm having a hard time finding a virus scanner for it. I used to Anti-Vir with its daily updated but it doesn't run on x64 :/ same with a few others i'm now checked out.


----------



## Byteman

these guys do:
http://www.avast.com/eng/x64.html


----------



## Buzz1927

Wamphyri said:
			
		

> Is anyone running this os? I'm having a hard time finding a virus scanner for it. I used to Anti-Vir with its daily updated but it doesn't run on x64 :/ same with a few others i'm now checked out.


I think Avast supports it.
Edit : beat me to it, Byteman!


----------



## Byteman

Fastest keys in the West... (err.. East, I mean)


----------



## bull88

When my Norton program messed up their webhelp told me to delete and reinstall it.  I deleted and asked them to send program over net to reinstall.  They then responded that since my Norton came installed on computer I should talk to Compaq.  I had just mailed check to Norton for 1 year of updates.  Now no program to update.  They never made good.  They lost me as a customer permanently.  Have been using Macafee for over a year and never troubled by viruses. Macafee has the best antivirus.  I will mail them a check every year for updates for the rest of my life.  Guess Norton doesn't understand marketing very well.


----------



## sidthereal

IMO AVG is the most efficient in the freeware department, kaspersky is the choice in the paid sector.
i do a monthly scan using KAV trial version on my comp.In addition to a weekly AVg scan


----------

